# Invisible Fence Introduction



## KSVizsla (Jul 22, 2012)

We have an Invisible Fence. Our V is 13.5 weeks now. Invisible Fence Brand recommend starting after 8 weeks. Has anyone had experience good or bad with introducing training a pup?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

invisible fence recommends to start at 8 weeks ???

That is an electric collar and no e-collar is recommended that early in life, 8 weeks. We introduced our dog to the e-collar at 9 *months*, sooner would have been animal cruelty. Their mind has to develop and must first understand all commands and execute reliably as well. 

Here is my take on this... I would rather introduce the dog to an e-collar and spend time off leash. It is my opinion the dog will not entertain or walk itself and it will still bother you continuously.

There is also danger since the dog cannot escape but other animals can come in. 

My neighbour did have one and his dog still escaped, chased a rabbit and could not come back because the fence prevented it


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ks - read the intro to the fence - it takes a lot of work to do it right - they never tell you this - at least 6 weeks - & after all the work some PUP's will just take the hit & blow thru it - fact of life - know your pup & you can work thru it - the fence is no answer to investing your time in training !


----------



## Snavely2 (Mar 3, 2011)

We trained both our girls on the Invisible Fence around the 14 week stage. Both of them took to it very quickly, within a week and a half. We have had absolutely no issues since, and they are going on 2 and 1.5 years old. They never even attempt to test the line. And, we were able to train them at the grandparent's house, as well, so we don't have to worry when we bring them there. All in all, our girls have done great with it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

We have an established pack of coyotes living nearby, and they have been known to attack domestic dogs. For that reason, I have a real fence. Just this morning (very early), I listened to coyotes yipping and howling not too far away.


----------

